# Überwachungs Interval verändern



## wiseguy (28. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

es ist doch bestimmt möglich den Überwachungsinterval zu verändern. In der Doku zu ISPConfig steht, dass der Interval 30 Minuten beträgt.

Zum Testen ist das aber blöd, weil ich immer 30 Minuten warten muss. Da würde ich den Interval gern auf max. eine Minute einstellen wollen...

Weiß jemand, wie das geht?


----------



## wiseguy (28. Nov. 2008)

Okay, ist kein Problem - muss man in der crontab ändern (siehe hier)


----------

